# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Tìm kiêm cách học C# - Vs2005 hiệu quả!

## doanhson91

Hiện nay em mới bắt đầu gia nhập ngôi nhà chung .net. Kinh nghiệm chưa có j - Các hảo thủ C# co thể dạy em chút.Ban đầu là chỉ cho em sách học C# và thực hành trực quan trên VS2005.Các đàn anh giúp em nhá! thanks!:emlaugh:

----------


## secutechvn

Vậy bạn có thể down cuốn Ebook này về xem http://www.echip.com.vn/echiproot/Softwares/2007/Ky_Thuat_Lap_Trinh_CSharp_2.0.chm

----------


## panda126

ok.minh cung tim duoc quuyen nay rui.doc cung duoc.thank ban nhe![IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenuyen

nếu bạn hoặc bạn vào đây http://vovanhaiqn.googlepages.com có rất nhiều Ebook bằng tiếng anh về Visual Studio 2005. Down về xem nha có gì thắc mắc thì trao đổi nhé

----------


## hocnauan

em học IT mới thi môn này xong ... 4đ (hu hu hu) có ai chỉ dạy em với ra tết là em thi lại .. rồi !!!

----------


## freedomf

bạn ơi mà bạn bị chết phần nào ứng dụng window form hả, mà có kết nối Database chưa vậy. 
Chia bùn nhé .... mới đầu là vậy thui cố lên

----------


## huynhthanhchau

Ừ chính nó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ông thầy cho bài làm cái máy tính + - x : hjchjc tạo xong cái from ngồi đợi hết giờ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](, hjc đã học đến kết nối datbvase đâu !!!

----------


## chandat

sao thía. cái kết nối là đầu tiên cần học ở C#. làm xong form login là tạm hiểu C# là j ròi!

----------


## lamgiaseo

Sách lập trình thì cứ dùng E-book tiếng anh là chuẩn nhất, chương trình đào tạo ở mình thì chắc lại dùng access để làm cơ sở dữ liệu thôi rồi tạo form link đến các trường dữ liệu trong access thôi, nếu muốn học để đối phó thi thì cứ học đi học lại mấy cái này và thực hành nhiều đảm bảo là qua nếu khó quá thì đi chùa thầy thôi.

----------


## hiepgadan1

có ai có ebook ASP.net hok ???

----------


## viet1234

Em mới học c# không biết khó không các anh ơi. chỉ cho em cách học nó với, học như nào để hiệu quả các anh ơi. thank các anh.

----------


## freedomf

huhu tinm cho minh mot it tai lieu ve C# voi.minh sap thi rui.C# kho that day

----------


## trungtrinh

Nếu bạn cần ebook ASP.NET thì mail cho mình
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## annguyenvm

oạch oạch
tìm qua sách của Pham Hữu Khang mà coi bạn nhé
cuối 1 thôi cũng đủ
lập trình cơ bản
Chúc các bạn học tập tốt

----------


## nqtmht

Em đang học C# đi vào đậy http://users5.nofeehost.com/peijiaproject/thấy cũng có mấy bài hay hay. Các bác vào xem thử. Xin lỗi các bác vì em spam bởi vì em là lính mới muốn xin ít bài.

----------


## TranElly

mình mới bắt đầu học c# nhưng k biết nên học theo console hay application. bạn nào có thể cho mình lời khuyên k

----------

